# editing playlist on ipod with no music on itunes



## agys13851 (Nov 3, 2007)

how do you edit playlists on your ipod when there is no music on itunes. I want to delete my music off the hard drive to save space but every time I sync ipod with different playlist it deletes all the music from it apart from that playlist.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

you cant edit playlists on your ipod, only on your computer.


----------

